# Judge reclusal for those Divorcing



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

In case anyone didn't know -i didn't but searching on internet found that say you are a man divorcing a cheating spouse going for custody and you get a get a judge known
to favor mothers you can have your attorney request the judge recluse him/herself. and you can keep doing it till you get the judge you want nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> searching on internet found that say you are a man divorcing a cheating spouse going for custody and you get a get a judge known
> to favor mothers you can have your attorney request the judge recluse him/herself. nice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's largely dependent on where you live. Some states have a right of substitution without cause. Some don't. Some do only in criminal matters.

As far as substitution with cause, you can ask for anything you want, but chances are you aren't going to get it. A judge can only be recused if he/she has a personal interest in the case (i.e. knows one of the parties), shown to have actual prejudice against one of the parties or a stated a position on a case or case of that nature outside of court. Thinking a judge is pro-woman in divorce proceedings won't cut it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

doesn't apply for my area attorney said our family judges are fair -yeah-we'll see! but I there are some areas substitution w/o a cause applies to family court.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you tell your attorney that you want to include a clause that states that no man, other than you or her grandfather, should be around when your daughter visits her mother?


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

morituri said:


> Did you tell your attorney that you want to include a clause that states that no man, other than you or her grandfather, should be around when your daughter visits her mother?


How do you enforce or should I say you police something like this especially when the child is very young or the two ex spouses live significantly far away?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

morituri said:


> Did you tell your attorney that you want to include a clause that states that no man, other than you or her grandfather, should be around when your daughter visits her mother?


yes I did having the OM named in RO's -in my case my daughter is in a good school stbxw (its important for me to use that term) will have to stay close. OM -I think lives too far away out of school area, don't have a solid address but can't take daughter there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

